# Car parking space



## Tartangirl (Apr 2, 2012)

We have a secure undergound parking space in JLT and wondered if there was a market to rent it out as we are not using it?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Good idea. Don't know how 'legal' it is but there is definitely a market for it. Put a notice up in the 3 buildings in your cluster and hope someone responds before security take them down! There is JLT community Facebook page you could try advertising on there. Or ask in the shops/cafes/offices if the staff want to rent it.


----------



## LongLiveDubai (Dec 1, 2011)

wandabug said:


> Good idea. Don't know how 'legal' it is but there is definitely a market for it. Put a notice up in the 3 buildings in your cluster and hope someone responds before security take them down! There is JLT community Facebook page you could try advertising on there. Or ask in the shops/cafes/offices if the staff want to rent it.


I don't think there is a market for it in JLT as there is ample Parking space available in JLT. However if you do rent it out, rent it to someone living in the same building as you so you wont have to give an access card to them.


----------



## Tartangirl (Apr 2, 2012)

LongLiveDubai said:


> I don't think there is a market for it in JLT as there is ample Parking space available in JLT. However if you do rent it out, rent it to someone living in the same building as you so you wont have to give an access card to them.


Hi

Our space is located in the building and has a separate access card to get in/out of the car park, so they would certainly need that. Not sure that they would need any access other than that if the were just going in and out of the car park!

Thanks for raising the point though as I would not be happy about giving a building access card as well.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Parking is worth a lot to some (like me who have 3 cars)... definitely a market if parking is hard to find in your building!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Which building is it?


----------



## Tartangirl (Apr 2, 2012)

wandabug said:


> Which building is it?


Lake Terrace


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I'll ask my tenants if they are interested, or know anyone x


----------



## areezm (Apr 1, 2010)

Tartangirl said:


> We have a secure undergound parking space in JLT and wondered if there was a market to rent it out as we are not using it?


Is this parking space still available? I live in Lake Terrace and may be interested.


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I also have a parking space in JLT - O2 Residence.

What seems to be the going rate?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

I might be interested in a parking space in Cluster D in JLT. 

Btw parking is free in Cluster H and I (just other side of the lake from D and E respectively) and I use H at the moment. Just 2 min walk from D.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You can also park for free in Almas Tower I have discovered.


----------



## aishaton (Jul 24, 2013)

dubai765 said:


> Hey i have a parking space in JLT .. anyone interested?


Hi, I am looking for parking space for my colleagues, we are at Tiffany Tower. Where is yours located and is it still available?


----------



## Jaxx46 (Sep 14, 2013)

Am looking for a parking space in Al Mas tower in the marina, if anyone knows of any or anyone living there i would really appreciate it. As tryign to arrange one is not easy

thanks


----------

